# What I like to do during this period..



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 17, 2020)

I play sports like basketball and go for a run during weekends. I love the outdoors and enjoying the beauty of nature at my local park. It's refreshing. I encourage anyone to try it. Once you get the hang of it. You wouldn't want to stay indoors for too long.


----------

